

Relational Database Popularity Ranking - axelfontaine
http://axelfontaine.com/blog/database-popularity.html

======
stray
Much of that traffic of course, is people searching for solutions to problems
with the database they already have.

So rather than showing popularity, I suspect that chart actually ranks databii
in terms of suckitude.

~~~
axelfontaine
Haha, yes that could be a nice way to rephrase it. Even though this would mean
DB2 should then probably be first on the list :-)

